# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  list of comics crossovers

## gtomanga

help, i want a complete or not complete list of every comic-book crossover ever made,
like batman crossover with TNMT, 
or
Archie & the punisher
or
lex luthor meets porky pig,
dos a list like that exist somewhere?

i want it for my research & to complete my collections.

----------


## BruceWayneJr.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercompany_crossover

I love crossovers too, mostly because the mixing of styles and the logistics behind bringing two worlds together is always interesting.

----------


## jb681131

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercompany_crossover
> 
> I love crossovers too, mostly because the mixing of styles and the logistics behind bringing two worlds together is always interesting.


Very nice list, I would add:

- Superman #191: Prisoners of Time - where Superman goes back in time an meets Asterix (well the names were changed)

----------

